# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Mweb Cancellation

## Dave S

Just want to pick some brains...

I have an ISP account with Mweb and I want to cancel it but they insist on a calender month (30 days) notice. My latest invoice is for 01 to 30 Sept. 2013, so I do not see why the cancellation cannot be done as for 30 September 2013.

It's a bit odd that it didn't take me a calender month to sign up for the service and I'm well within a billing period and paid-up till end September, where do I stand legally, should I cancel the debit order at end September?

----------


## HR Solutions

OH yes and then they will continue to bill you afterwards for 3 months.  You will then fight and argue with them, send them the cancellation e mail etc etc etc and then they will go away.

I cancelled with them in Feb.  It was only sorted out by the end of May.  So I would suggest you give them the 30 day notice and every time you hear from them, you send them the cancellation e mail and tell them to go away.  They are the most incompetent company I have ever dealt with !  Good Luck.

We are now with Telkom who do seem to be quite proficient at the moment (****holding thumbs****)

----------


## Dave S

@HR Solutions, I hear you, I'm also thinking I must bite the bullet and cancel for end October, that way they can't turn around later and say they didn't receive cancellation. I have heard the problems that people have been having with Mweb, the first few years I was with them they were good, but lately, their service sucks, so I'm making a change to OpenWeb, I've heard nothing but good commentary on them, so we'll just have to wait and see. It is just for a 2Mbps Uncapped ADSL (residential) package.

----------


## HR Solutions

I went from Mweb to Afrihost to Telkom.  I found that when you have another service provider involved, things get a bit more complicated and one says its the other one and vice versa.

----------


## Chrisjan B

Good luck with OpenWeb - they were not interested in doing my billing correctly so I went with WebAfrica which works well.....
BTW OpenWeb were very quick to cancel my service!

I am with Axxess for many years but signed up with WebAfrica as a backup as they are on the Internet Solutions network and Axxess on MTN network.

----------


## Dave S

Well, at this stage I have 2-months to decide which is going to be best for me, so i'll do some research in the meantime, but it definitely is not going to be Mweb... ever again.

----------


## Zesty App Services

I've been speculating to leave mweb forever as I find their service and internet speeds are totally useless at times, but it feels like such a lot of work to switch isp's. Good luck on your transition.

----------


## ians

The problem with Telkom is the speed. When I use my MTN sim card in my iphone I get LTE and over 5 , with Telkom I get 0.87 download and 0.42 upload that's on the Netgear ADSL router. Please note I am not referring to Telkom mobile, with them you are lucky just to stay connected. They have had people contact me to try fix it, but I have been informed that they are still new in mobile so I must be "please be patient" Idon't have a problem being patient so long as they don't mind be patient when I have to pay my monthly bill.  :Wink:

----------


## ians

check this out 

http://speedtest.mybroadband.co.za/s...ection/vdsl20m

----------

